

Successful startup HealthPost is hiring Ruby developers - stephenhuey
http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3958457

======
blakeeb
How have you been successful?

~~~
stephenhuey
With a tiny team and no VC investment, we've been able to roll out solutions
to hospitals across the country within a year of our initial product launch.
For example, we are at the head of the pack in providing hospital systems with
an easy way to set up online scheduling and doctor appointment booking for
their physicians, and this year we'll start releasing new products to these
hospital systems.

